# Server 2012 R2 OEM COA sticker damaged



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

So they put that lottery scratcher stuff on COA stickers. In scratching it off the key was damaged and now I can't read it. I can't find anyone at Microsoft who can help me and the vendor I purchased it from has not record of the key since OEM key's come in sealed envelopes. Suggestions? I'm currently running a trial key so I have 6 months to figure something out...


----------

